# How to attach tabs to a natural slingshot/catapult



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

Well after completing a little natural I thought I would complete a tutorial on attaching tabs (how I do it anyway).

*Equipment/What you need: *


Natural slingshot/catapult
Leather of your choice
Knife
Contact adhesive 
Vice (optional) 
Ruler
Pen

*1)* Get your slingshot/catapult ready.









*2)* Depending on the width of your naturals forks mark out, in my case 2cm (20mm) was the right size, on to your leather. The length should be approximately 9cm (90mm). Using a ruler and a knife, cut along the marked line. Repeat the process, one for each fork tip.



























*3)* Lay the leather on top/underneath the natural, and mark off a suitable length with a pen or pencil, as shown in the picture. Leave enough space (gap in the leather) for your tubes to fit through.





















*4)* Now you need to cut a strip of leather to wrap around the tabs, this adds strength and hides any fishing line or string that may be used to secure tab. This strip should be approximately 1cm (10mm) thick and long enough to fit around your fork tip. Repeat process, so you now have 2 strips.















*5)* If all is going correctly up until this point, you should now have something that looks like this.









*6)* Now we need to begin glueing. Apply a decent amount of contact adhesive to the leather tab ends and the fork tips of your natural. Let this dry (this is how contact adhesive works). Join the leather tab and fork tip, aligning with the mark you previously made. Repeat for both fork tips. Fishing line can be tied on around the tab for extra strength and support.









*7)* Next you need to do the same process, applying adhesive to both strips of leather and the tab on the fork, let dry, and join.









Here is the adhesive I am using, It is very strong and has worked extremely well in the past:









*8)* Now your natural fork should look like this









*The finished product: *


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: easy to follow instructions with photos , i liked it . this is one of many ways to attach "tabs" to a slingshot .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice option!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial.

Is it not better to wrap twine around the leather and then finish off with the leather round the forks for decoration and neatness?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Very professional.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Thanks for the tutorial. Is it not better to wrap twine around the leather and then finish off with the leather round the forks for decoration and neatness?


Sorry! I must have not made it clear enough mate, I did mention about the fishing line (or twine) but didn't go into enough detail. Thanks for making it clear to other members


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Kinda a critical step for me. The wrap is just for show when I do it. I don't glue the tabs, just whip the tabs on with floss securely.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

This is just how I do it Pop shot, as you know there are many other ways to do it, like the one you use


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Kinda a critical step for me. The wrap is just for show when I do it. I don't glue the tabs, just whip the tabs on with floss securely.


I was wondering about this pop, I was hoping it could be done without adhesive.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you had a tab pop off yet?


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Can someone tell this newbie the purpose of the leather tabs? My guess is to proved a grippy surface for the bands to attach to?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Have you had a tab pop off yet?


Not currently, still going strong


----------

